
Sports and Programming - dontmitch
https://christinalee.github.io/DCLondon2019/
======
themango
So I cant critique my employee for fear of losing my sponsorships? :thinking-
face:

------
mikeleeorg
Could/should there be an equivalent of a sports manager and/or sports agent?
Like a headhunter, only dedicated to a programmer throughout that programmer's
career? Hmmm.

~~~
yellowapple
So kind of like an inverse recruiter?

------
GaryNumanVevo
I went to school with one of the people mentioned in the Twitter screenshot
“Cassidy Williams”. She behaves like the professional athlete equivalent.
She’s a fairly talented engineer, with very very strong soft skills. As such
she’s been a developer evangelist since graduation hopping jobs, gaining
followers, etc.

She’s a great role model for women in the field.

------
ken
Other things that professional athletes have: a player's union, an _extremely_
respectable minimum wage, and a team salary cap.

You ever wonder why athletes (despite being in a fundamentally competitive
business) have excellent facilities and training and coaches and sleep
schedules, while programmers (in the field of technology which is inherently
non-zero-sum) are working long hours on Red Bull in open offices they hate
just to try to stay ahead of the other guy? Why aren't we all winning?

I just don't see how our current capitalist environment can ever be beneficial
to the average worker in software. We've created a dog-eat-dog world, and
wonder why us dogs aren't living the good life. The only answer we're given is
to try to become sufficiently senior in rank, or become startup entrepreneurs.
If you're only good enough, life is good!

